# Viper Alarm troubles



## VernonH (Jul 11, 2010)

Ihave an older unit 100ESP we had to change out the steering wheel component and inginition switch, car started right up twice.... then the Viper system kicked in and will not allow the engin to turn over. the Red LED at time is on and sometime off when it is on we have turned the key to start then hit the Valet button within 10 sec. nothing, we have seen the lite off and attempted the same procedure, every once in a while we get a chirp from the 110 duel tweeter. Do I need to tow this to the dealer and have them reset or does any have a solution HELP!
Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

VernonH said:


> Ihave an older unit 100ESP we had to change out the steering wheel component and inginition switch, car started right up twice.... then the Viper system kicked in and will not allow the engin to turn over. the Red LED at time is on and sometime off when it is on we have turned the key to start then hit the Valet button within 10 sec. nothing, we have seen the lite off and attempted the same procedure, every once in a while we get a chirp from the 110 duel tweeter. Do I need to tow this to the dealer and have them reset or does any have a solution HELP!
> Thanks


 If the LED is on solid(not blinking) then it will start, if its blinking then its armed and will not allow it to start. What the alarm does is use a relay to splice into the starter wire, when its armed the car will not start.
You could try key in ignition(with in 10 seconds hit the button momentarily) then try the key it should work.
This link shows a similar alarm wiring but no owners manual, you'll need to get it from the place that did the install.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/automotive-center/car-audio/167234-alarms-remote-starter-manuals.html


----------

